

Postling gets funded with AngelList - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/postling-funded

======
webwright
AngelList is the real deal. I've heard quite a few people having some success
there. Even as a YC company, there is a startling hole after Demo Day... It
can take months to close a round (it took us 5ish), even loaded down with Demo
Day biz cards and meeting invites. If I were doing YC again today, I'd try to
get on AngelList right after Demo Day...

~~~
PStamatiou
Nothing but great things to say about AngelList. I applied with my startup and
while we weren't selected for that week, Nivi sent me a nice personalized
email and has been super friendly and always open to chat about startups.

------
nivi
Dave Lifson, a Postling founder, describes the process from his point of view:

[http://caterpillarcowboy.com/post/489762022/the-inside-
story...](http://caterpillarcowboy.com/post/489762022/the-inside-story-on-how-
i-raised-200k-in-6-days)

------
nivi
I'll monitor this thread and answer any questions you have about AngelList.

------
terpua
Are there investor concerns about foreign-based startups re: unknown corporate
structure/governance, etc?

